# Sunday's Show and Tell ...1/19/20



## jd56 (Jan 19, 2020)

Let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven (Jan 19, 2020)

This is all I have to offer..It is a very interesting book , to me at least. But I am weird  like that.My brother law said he was going to buy me a pocket protector.


----------



## stoney (Jan 19, 2020)

2 large 1920's pressed steel dump trucks.  24" Buddy L hydraulic dump and 26" Packard dump truck, older restoration.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jan 19, 2020)

Barn fresh Hiawatha No-Nose out of Tennessee.  I added the headlight and I'd like to add a deluxe Airflo guard too, but I know.. haha.


----------



## imfastareyou (Jan 19, 2020)

Prewar Cycletruck from a local estate sale.


----------



## vincev (Jan 19, 2020)

I could not pass up this at an estate sale.LOL Creepy Guy Michael Jackson.lol


----------



## Mark Mattei (Jan 19, 2020)

A couple of girls Schwinn three speeds and a fake stingray


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 19, 2020)

Scored this 1970 Cotton picker coaster.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 19, 2020)

vincev said:


> I could not pass up this at an estate sale.LOL Creepy Guy Michael Jackson.lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 1126000



Don’t put it near any children.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 19, 2020)

vincev said:


> I could not pass up this at an estate sale.LOL Creepy Guy Michael Jackson.lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 1126000



are you going to take it out of the box and play with it      * fully poseable * :eek::eek::eek::eek:


----------



## stezell (Jan 19, 2020)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Barn fresh Hiawatha No-Nose out of Tennessee.  I added the headlight and I'd like to add a deluxe Airflo guard too, but I know.. haha.
> 
> View attachment 1125991



Nice bike Dave, definitely not from my neck of the woods.


----------



## JKT (Jan 19, 2020)

Well along came another... this is a "put it on the back bummer" boat I just couldn't pass by for $200 delivered.. its a 1959 Lone Star Malibu in need of restoration.. the hard to find "Lone Star" emblems are in very good condition ….  photos are as found.. these Finned boats are becoming  harder to find all the time.. these originally came painted in Tri-Tone colors, Dover White hull charcoal accent, and choice of Burmese Red, Alaskan Blue, Jamaican Gold, and Tahitian Coral.. mine seems to have been  the elusive Tahitian Coral as seen on the dash under the peeling red paint..  here is a brochure of them in 1959 and a photo of one that has been polished..


----------



## tryder (Jan 19, 2020)

I got this Delta horn to put on my Elgin Oriole.
Been kind of looking for awhile.
I already have a similar light.


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 19, 2020)

I picked these up this week. Barry


----------



## tryder (Jan 19, 2020)

I also picked up this large prewar Columbia specific Delta hornlight shell a couple of Sundays ago.
I spent more than I wanted to but that's the way it goes sometimes. 

I just love these lights and have wanted one for years.


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 19, 2020)

Mark Mattei said:


> View attachment 1126015
> A couple of girls Schwinn three speeds and a fake stingrayView attachment 1126011
> 
> View attachment 1126012
> ...



Hey Mark, is that a 1930's 20" double diamond that someone made into  a Stingray? Barry


----------



## lgrinnings (Jan 19, 2020)

Kowabunga! Surf’s up.... standard Elgin gothic (surfboard) guard...


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jan 19, 2020)

Picked up a few records ( Local Antiques Store )   Looking to upgrade some old Classics .   I found a Spectacular " Butcher Cover "  Beatles Record     ( LP 33 1/3 RPM ) .    My Record is what is known as a " Second State Unpeeled "   Mono version . ( Monaural recording )     The Original Yesterday and Today Albums had a Front Cover with the Beatles dressed in Butcher Coats w/ Baby's heads and bodies , and chopped up meat slabs .   Capital records HAD to change this.  SO...............they put a more acceptable cover photo in it's place ( A Paste on Cover over the original )   Most 2nd state covers have been peeled , making an Unpeeled one desirable .  In the 3rd photo  , you can see the " Black Vee" of Ringo's Shirt bleeding through the paste on .   My  Purchase was $10.00 - - - - -  I think I'm Safe !!    1st photo shows what a 1st state would look like .  Needless to say , this is the Top Dog in my record collection .      Ride Safe  !!


----------



## ranman (Jan 19, 2020)

Couple Columbia crusty girls. Picked up this morning. Really warm, like 16 degrees and windy.
No Columbia’s in the herd until now.
Honestly, bought them for parts.


----------



## Mark Mattei (Jan 19, 2020)

barnyguey said:


> Hey Mark, is that a 1930's 20" double diamond that someone made into  a Stingray? Barry



Oh no, now you let the cat out of the bag!


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 19, 2020)

Mark Mattei said:


> Oh no, now you let the cat out of the bag!



Noticed that but held my tongue.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 19, 2020)

Some killer gear, a couple early professional bike shop tools that will come in handy and two pieces of original bicycle artwork advertising that I’m happy to add to the collection-









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 19, 2020)

1950 R.C. Cola calendar.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 19, 2020)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> View attachment 11265741950 R.C. Cola calendar.




Back in the mid 60's I rode my bike down to Circle K and got a "bottle" of RC. Drank half of it on the way back home and that was the last time I touched an RC cola. During my last sip with the bottom of the bottle in the air, I saw there was a 1/2" of mud at the bottom of the bottle! No joke. The bottle must have been in the canal for years and then someone found it and returned it for the nickel deposit. It was halfassed cleaned and reused. F RC!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 20, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Back in the mid 60's I rode my bike down to Circle K and got a "bottle" of RC. Drank half of it on the way back home and that was the last time I touched an RC cola. During my last sip with the bottom of the bottle in the air, I saw there was a 1/2" of mud at the bottom of the bottle! No joke. The bottle must have been in the canal for years and then someone found it and returned it for the nickel deposit. It was halfassed cleaned and reused. F RC!



Lol, gross.


----------



## Sandman (Jan 20, 2020)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Lol, gross.


----------



## Phattiremike (Jan 23, 2020)

imfastareyou said:


> Prewar Cycletruck from a local estate sale.
> 
> View attachment 1125994



Got to love the original advertising sign, what does it say?

Mike


----------



## imfastareyou (Jan 24, 2020)

Phattiremike said:


> Got to love the original advertising sign, what does it say?
> 
> Mike



delivery bike for a liquor store on 14th street in DC!!


----------



## Phattiremike (Jan 24, 2020)

Very cool, thanks for sharing.  I'm working on a Colson Tandem with a bus line advertising welded the frame.

Mike


----------



## Alan Brase (Jan 25, 2020)

Wow nice Schwinn ladies bikes. 1946-48 Continentals? Original paint and equipment.


----------



## Nashman (Jan 26, 2020)

JKT said:


> Well along came another... this is a "put it on the back bummer" boat I just couldn't pass by for $200 delivered.. its a 1959 Lone Star Malibu in need of restoration.. the hard to find "Lone Star" emblems are in very good condition ….  photos are as found.. these Finned boats are becoming  harder to find all the time.. these originally came painted in Tri-Tone colors, Dover White hull charcoal accent, and choice of Burmese Red, Alaskan Blue, Jamaican Gold, and Tahitian Coral.. mine seems to have been  the elusive Tahitian Coral as seen on the dash under the peeling red paint..  here is a brochure of them in 1959 and a photo of one that has been polished..
> 
> View attachment 1126284
> 
> ...




*NICE Lone Star!!!*


 I ran a 1959 Crestliner Jetstreak back in the 90's. Boats are fun, but can be holes in the water you throw money into..ha!!  Like most hobbies I like...ha!!


----------



## Nashman (Jan 26, 2020)

I've been busy buying stuff. Ordered a Yamaha LL16 acoustic/electrically internal p/u guitar, and a Canadian porcelain Coca Cola thermometer ( some rust damage, but still nice), and almost mint Canadian porcelain match striker. Also an ATC Japan Ford station wagon tin car. I've had the license plates awhile. Small town plates from nearby, cool numbers. Oh, and a roll up ladder for a tin plane.


----------



## JKT (Jan 26, 2020)

Nashman said:


> *NICE Lone Star!!!*
> 
> 
> I ran a 1959 Crestliner Jetstreak back in the 90's. Boats are fun, but can be holes in the water you throw money into..ha!!  Like most hobbies I like...ha!!
> ...



those Crestliner Jetstreaks are cool!! I was looking at both a 12' and a 14' awhile back and thought about buying one of them but they were both quite a ways away from me and the 12' had holes cut in the deck pretty much wrecking it...  and yes they can get pricey.. you have to be careful but then again so does everything else.. life's short ya may as well try to enjoy it while you can..


----------



## Nashman (Jan 26, 2020)

JKT said:


> those Crestliner Jetstreaks are cool!! I was looking at both a 12' and a 14' awhile back and thought about buying one of them but they were both quite a ways away from me and the 12' had holes cut in the deck pretty much wrecking it...  and yes they can get pricey.. you have to be careful but then again so does everything else.. life's short ya may as well try to enjoy it while you can..




*Exactly, "enjoy life while you can". I agree 100%. *I seem to be bombarded with nothing but bad news by friends, acquaintanances, media of death, disease, and illness lately. ( and I try to avoid the news!!, live under a rock, don't own or use a cell phone....)

I used to roll my eyes when my parents would go on about friends dying, & so and so has this ailment etc., NOW I'm in their shoes. I'm only 62, fairly healthy, but jeez....... it can be depressing!!

Yeah, my Crestliner ( sold many years back) was a 14'. The 12' are more desireable. I've owned a couple of other wood boats, and had a large vintage ( toy and full size) outboard collection. I have only kept the '57 Johnson Golden Javelin. Good luck with your project, and keep having FUN!!


----------

